# 2016 312Bh Winterizing



## tundradan (Oct 10, 2015)

I cannot seem to find a fill line for the rv antifreeze. how are you putting antifreeze into the system


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Find the water pump, and then hook up a winterizing kit to the inlet of the pump. The end of the tubing goes into a jug of antifreeze, and you use the pump to fill the lines with antifreeze. Don't forget the outside kitchen. I blow out the lines 1st, but many do not. Then put a couple of cups in each trap, and you're done.


----------



## tundradan (Oct 10, 2015)

Stumpy75 said:


> Find the water pump, and then hook up a winterizing kit to the inlet of the pump. The end of the tubing goes into a jug of antifreeze, and you use the pump to fill the lines with antifreeze. Don't forget the outside kitchen. I blow out the lines 1st, but many do not. Then put a couple of cups in each trap, and you're done.


ok thanks, my last camper had a dedicated antifreeze inlet wish they would have done that here. thanks for the info


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tundradan said:


> I cannot seem to find a fill line for the rv antifreeze. how are you putting antifreeze into the system


Where do you live? Depending on your location (say Oregon vs Michigan) you might able to to avoid antifreeze all together and just blow out the lines with an air compressor and they pour antifreeze only in the drains.


----------



## tundradan (Oct 10, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I cannot seem to find a fill line for the rv antifreeze. how are you putting antifreeze into the system


Where do you live? Depending on your location (say Oregon vs Michigan) you might able to to avoid antifreeze all together and just blow out the lines with an air compressor and they pour antifreeze only in the drains.
[/quote]
I thought about that as well. We are in Kentucky buy last winter was below zero for quite a stretch.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't forget to blow out your black tank flush line as well.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

It is 94 here today we are having Record heat for October here in Arkansas, not worried about freezing


----------

